# Timing of adding Pectolase



## hamos

Most recipes suggest adding yeast some time (2, 8 or 24 hours) after the pectolase. But we know that pectolase works at any time, even after the yeast has given up (it may be slower but it works).

So apart from the obvious reason (its always been done this way):
Why should we wait between adding pectolase and the yeast?

I have a very experienced wine making friend (who is also a registered wine competition judge) and he now always adds both yeast and pectolase at the same time and his wines are all very good.


----------



## tonyandkory

Idk why that is said but I add everything at the same time right up front


----------



## saramc

The reason there is a recommended lag time between dosing with pectic enzymes and the pitching of your yeast is because the enzymes tend to break down things giving the yeast more access to fermentables and hence establishing a better "food source" for the yeast. It is even noted that you can successfully "re-dose" with your enzyme as long as there is active fermentation going on. SOOOO- that is why you want to dose with enzymes PRIOR to pitching the yeast. Hope that helps.


----------



## oldwhiskers

Welcome to the forum hamos!

I don't remember the source, but I read somewhere that the pectolase works better when there is not an active fermentation going.


----------

